# Keeping the wrists whole



## zac_duncan (Apr 28, 2005)

How do some of you more experienced hapkido players keep your wrists healthy? After 10 years of this, it seems like there's nothing more to my wrists. They're hyper flexible and always hurt. I used to a lot of wrist streching, but I think I might've stretched them too much, now they're so flexible I often injure them by sleeping on them at an angle.


Joint injuries come with the territory, no doubt, but wht ways do you use to keep the joints strong and supple? At the rate I'm going, my wrists will just be hanging by the skin by the time I'm 40.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 28, 2005)

Change your training to not put so much stress on your wrists, after taking a good break to heal them.

 Training isn't worth it if you can't move your hands after 20 years.


----------



## Bob D. (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi, First, you need to feed the joint/lig. with a Glucosymine/Chondroitin (spelling?) supplement. Second, as stated by Andrew, let them rest at least 6 weeks of no locks or full stretches. Third, start doing wrist curls after about 2 weeks. Also, any grip exercise will help wrist.
If that doesn't work you may need to use an herbal linement like a Dit DA Jow or Zeng Gu Shui. (you can use them anyway)
Most important: Third, start doing wrist curls (all directions) after about 2 weeks. Also, any grip exercise will help wrist.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 28, 2005)

You can also buy an inexpensive brace at a drug store to put on your wrist while you sleep.  Or just wrap it with athletic tape if you know how to do that properly.


----------



## zac_duncan (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys... I have been giving them a bit of a rest lately, though that's a tough thing to do if you're training hard. I will start using wrist curls to try to strengthen them.

I'll see how that works out. Otherwise, I guess I'll just have to deal.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 28, 2005)

Maybe you could consider changing your training to something that doesn't destroy your wrists for a while?


----------



## zac_duncan (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Maybe you could consider changing your training to something that doesn't destroy your wrists for a while?


Not happening. At this point, I'm really growing in the art and probably learning more than I was ten years ago when I started. Backing off now is not something I'm interested in, I've got far too much to learn.

Also, my tone in my original post was over the top for humor's sake, I don't think my wrists will evaporate by 40, but I am curious about ways to keep them and other joints strong. The wrists seem to be the worst, compounded I'm sure by typing away at a computer for a living.

I am trying to back of them a bit, and since I've been teaching a lot it's been easier, since generally don't have to take a fall when instructing. Hopefully there are other students there to do that for me. 


I do appreciate all the input though.


----------



## howard (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Zac,

 I can understand both your frustration at having wrist problems and your commitment to continue training in the very art that's causing the problems.  It seems to be one of the inherent dilemmas of Hapkido.

 For what it's worth, any exercise that strengthens the muscles around a joint will make the joint more stable and less prone to injury.  For example, exercises that strengthen the quads in the legs will benefit the knees by making their supporting structure stronger.  For the wrists, you can try the exercises that some of the other members have suggested above (good suggestions imo), also you might want to try knuckle pushups (using the knuckles of the index finger and middle finger).  They are a great way to train your arms to keep your wrist and fist at the proper angle.  And I don't think they'll lead to arthritis in the hands, like punching a makiwara is said to do.  I've been doing them for years, and have no problems in my hands.

 Here's one more thing you might want to consider: when you're taking wrist locks in training, go with the technique, stay a fraction of a second or inch ahead of the defender, that way you're less likely to experience a damaging  movement of the joint.  Torn muscles will heal and usually be like they were as long as you don't tear them away from the joints, but when tendons and ligaments are stretched beyond about 105% of their resting length, they can suffer permanent damage.

 Good luck, and I admire your commitment to Hapkido.


----------



## zac_duncan (Apr 29, 2005)

Howard, thanks for your input, it's becoming more obvious to me that my wrists have gotten a bit weak on top of being overly flexible. Strengthening exercises are definitely in order. 

I've seen some versions of Ki breathing exercises that seem to put a lot of focus on strengthening the fore arms and hands. I think I'll put some emphasis on doing these daily with wrist curls and the knuckle push-ups 2-3 times a week. I'll know in a while how that works out.


On an ironic note, yesterday I got absolutely cranked on a goose neck lock. Cranked. It actually feels just fine today. Weird.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 29, 2005)

Now that's funny,Zac! I work with my hands everyday..hammering,lifting.etc. My wrists hurt when I don't go to class! They always feel better after they've been cranked on. Dunno


----------



## zac_duncan (May 2, 2005)

It was kind of ammusing to post about my wrists hurting and then get one of them really cranked. I really love the pin that was being demonstrated on me. Well, I'm not so fond of it when It's my wrist, but otherwise, I love the technique.

Your post does though prove to me that my wrists are simply not strong enough. And I'm sure that the odd angles my wrists sit at while I'm typing don't help. 

I also noted over this weekend that if I'm training daily, I have little or no problem with my wrists. Odd.


----------



## American HKD (May 2, 2005)

Greetings

Sound like you over worked them, one of mine hurts from time to time but only because I injured it.

Otherwise, Warm up good, Don't crank them to hard esspecially cold!

Once you cause a permenent injury you're stuck with it for life.


----------



## zac_duncan (May 2, 2005)

American HKD said:
			
		

> Greetings
> 
> Sound like you over worked them, one of mine hurts from time to time but only because I injured it.
> 
> ...


 
I have injured both of these wrists in the past, one I hurt on a bad fall off a skateboard, the other was hyper-extended by an over-enthuisiastic newbie. Perhaps that, instead of weakness, is the source of my problem.


Regardless, It can't hurt to make them stronger and to loosen them up thoroughly before working out. 

Thanks for the input one and all.

-Zac Duncan


----------



## ajs1976 (May 2, 2005)

Zac,

Have you talked to a doctor about your wrists? You said that your wrists get hurt at night when you are sleeping.  do they hurt or are the numb?  My dad had carpool tunnel syndrome and he would wake up in the middle of the night because his wrists were so numb they hurt.  I think he had sugery on each wrist when he was in his late twenties.  People that work on computers alot and rest their hands on the keyboards while typing, can be suseptible.


----------



## zac_duncan (May 2, 2005)

They hurt. I had a problem with numbness in one, but it turned out to be the way that I was sitting was putting pressure on my ulnar nerve. I corrected my posture and I haven't had that problem recently.

A few years back, I went to a doctor... he couldn't find anything specifically wrong with them. It has been a few years so I might go back if strengthening exercises don't help.


----------



## hwarang (May 26, 2005)

Ive been squeezing tennis balls as of late to keep my hands wrists and forearms from falling off lol... going with the flow while practicing also helps.. resist but dont make them break your arms


----------

